# صدور النسخة 3.8.2 يوم الثلاثاء القادم 31-3-2009



## جُرُوحْ (26 مارس 2009)

صدور النسخة 3.8.2 يوم الثلاثاء القادم 31-3-2009 


اعلن المطور Mike Sullivan ان صدور النسخة الجديدة سيكون يوم الثلاثاء القادم 31-3-2009



Last Tuesday of the month, so that's next week 31st


And yes there will be a release since we skipped last month, this month is a 


definite​


----------



## menarefaat (26 مارس 2009)

شكرًا على الخبر
وكمان الشركة المنتجة ممن المفترض أنها ستقوم بطرح النسخة beta
من الجيل الرابع من منتديات vBulletin في الربع الأول من عام 2009 تقريبًا في شهر أبريل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك جروح​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا يا جروح على الخبر


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 أبريل 2009)

تم تنزيلها ولكن لايوجد تعديلات كثيرة ولكن لضمان الحماية الترقيه افضل شئ 
يلا خلى الشركة تستفيد تجديدات لااشتراك ​


----------



## lion_heart (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الخبر بس اي واحد بدو يركبها لازم ينتظر صدوت الهاكات و الاكواد و الخ و الخ و الخ يعني انا ما برقي لبعد كم شهر مشان و جع الراس ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 أبريل 2009)

كثرة الهاكات ليس لها لازمة واغلب الهاكات المهمة تصلح لجميع النسخ 

وبالنسبة لترقية الاستيلات سهلة جدآ هتعدل فى كام قالب بس 

FORUMHOME
forumhome_forumbit_level1 _nopost
forumhome_forumbit_level1 _post
forumhome_forumbit_level2 _post
header
footer
navbar


----------



## lion_heart (3 أبريل 2009)

انا و لامرة عملت ترقية في حد بيعملهالي و بحاول اتعلمها يعني عشان الترقية من اهم الحاجات و كتير دقيقة و مش لازم نغلط فيها و  عشان كده لسا بتعلمها و ربنا يديني و اتعلها ​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 أبريل 2009)

بأذن ربنا تتعلم خطوة خطوة لو فى اى شئ اقدر اساعدك بيه انا تحت امرك ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جروح_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخى للمتابعك الجميلة ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

ثانكس يا جروح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا جروح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

